
Don't put the solutions to the crypto challenges up - king_mob
Seriously. I&#x27;ve learnt more programming in the past two days going through the first sets than i ever have before. I can&#x27;t help but feel that solutions would ruin that, the need to really get your head around the concepts. If the point of the crypto challenges is to demonstrate how crypto fails, isn&#x27;t it better to force people into understanding the attacks?<p>Joking aside i am actually interested in the rational behind providing direct solutions in code, in place of say, the plaintext you should be able to retrieve.<p>Also, thanks a bunch for putting this up, it&#x27;s by far the most enjoyable resource I&#x27;ve found on crypto.
======
tptacek
(This thread is about CRYPTOPALS.COM, the site at which we've finally
published the crypto challenges we've been running over email. There's also an
IRC channel on Freenode, #cryptopals, where lots of people are hanging out.)

Give us ideas on how we can put them up without spoiling them, and we'll try
to do that.

Part of the problem with not posting solutions is that we embargoed
participants from posting their solutions. We'd like to stop doing that; the
people who have generously held back their solutions have done us a favor, and
we'd like to stop asking it of them.

Once people start posting solutions anywhere, we think it's better that there
be a curated set of solutions (we're working on ways to make it receptive to
git pull requests) than things scattered all over the Internet.

Thank you, by the way, for the kind words!

~~~
deskamess
Where there is an exact answer could you provide the sha256(answer) on the
challenge page? This way plain text is not shown but we can check our answers
against the hash.

Perhaps a wrapper function to call the language/platform specific sha256 could
be asked for as a Set 1 challenge. In this particular challenge the answer to
a well known input would be un-hashed for verification purposes.

------
king_mob
I should of added, i'm referring to the matasano crypto challenges
www.cryptopals.com

~~~
danielweber
It's a blast. Between various job hunt activities I'm simultaneously learning
Go and working through the challenges (just as advertised, it's a great way to
explore a new language).

------
wikwocket
Perhaps the solutions could be encrypted, so that you need to decrypt them to
read them?

~~~
king_mob
I actually really like this idea, decrypting a solution would mean you would
of had to come up with one first, then you could check against the preferred
method.

------
poopsintub
Crypto challenges, you say? Where can one find some interesting crypto
challenges, preferably beginner level> Poject Euler?

~~~
king_mob
cryptopals.com

